# Freebsd64bitAMD FileSystem Problems



## djack (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello All,

I was hoping someone could shed some insight.  My general hardware is dual qaud intel xeon 5500 processors, 24 Gigs of ram, 18NIC ports, and 2 500Gig Hardware Raid 1 Western Digital Drives.  I am running Freebsd8.1 64bit amd.

My problem is everytime I boot up my box I have to run fsck.  I also have fragment warnings as the box boots.  Geometry does not match label.  If I do not run fsck the box is very slow even with no load on it at all.  I do not understand this problem.  The only thing I can think of is I setup the RAID wrong or I have my partitions setup in a very not efficient way.

Also I often get a waring

```
reducing size to maximum of 67108864 blocks per swap unit.
```

My partitions sizes are:
419G /
139G /var
139G /tmp
349G /usr
349 SWAP

Maybe this is an issue?

Thanks

Jack


----------



## mlharvey (Nov 16, 2010)

why are / and SWAP so big?


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah / and swap are way too large, is there some reason you need 350GB of Virtual Memory?  Use the setup defaults to give you an idea of reasonable values.

Also if you turn of the system without dismounting the FS's correctly, they will be marked dirty and and a background fsck will take place upon next boot.  The system would likely be sluggish until it's finished.  Always poweroff the system correctly.

Geometry does not match label warnings can be ignored.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 17, 2010)

```
sync && shutdown -p now
```
 to shutdown should avoid fsck.  (Just ignore the geometry does not match label messages; in future versions they may just go away.)  Remaining problems; repost? (BTW confused about those partition sizes. Other helpful posts may occur if you post the sizes from 
	
	



```
df -aH
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2010)

It may not be related but do those Western Digital drives happen to have 4K clusters?


----------



## djack (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for your input,

I have 1TB of memory from my RAID hard drives.  I have been under the impression for peak performance it is best to partition all the memory.  So maybe I should not allocate the entire disk space?  Maybe it should be like this:


```
SWAP 50G
/    80G
/usr 50G
/var 25G
/tmp 10G
/home 50G
```

My applications for this server will be very low memory intensive.

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2010)

Still way too much. Swap shouldn't have to be more than 2 * RAM, and the / partition can be 1-2 GB to be on the safe side. Put the bulk of free space on /usr and /home (depending on what you do with the system, and whether you have a bunch of active users there).


----------

